# looking for someone with a boat



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

lookin for someone with a boat that knows how to cobia fish that is willing to take me out with them sometime between the 21st of this month until september minus the weekends seeins how the piers in the hampton area are gone so if anyone doesnt mind takin me out id appreciate it thx.drop me a line


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

arent we all !


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

*hheheh*

thats a confidence booster lol


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You guys need to visit the TidalFish boards. Someone is always looking for a mate. Here you go, check it out. http://www.tidalfish.com/boards2/summary.asp?forum=AMB_AP934078799

Catman.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yea I have to second the tidal fish statement, as long as you dont mind spending the day with a total stranger. I have been ho'ing for a while. some trips you will be like wow that sucked remember remember never to go on that boat again, but then other trips you become good friends, and cant wait to hang out again. if you do it for a while you will get a feel for who you want to be going with. last year I went out with a guy that goes by plumbob over there, we had a great time, I got my biggest striper ever (30 lbs), and now we talk/fish regularly. I went on another boat (that I didnt know) drum fishing about 2 weeks ago, we fished for 13 hours straight and never got a drum..thats no fun.
Also if you go with someone bring $50 cash to give for bait/gas
some guys only ask for 20 no matter what, some base it on gas consumed/price/type of bait etc. I have been asked for nothing and have been asked for 40$ so bring money so you dont look like a jerk when you get back to the dock.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I use about 1.75 gal. of gas per mile when trolling. If I troll 20 miles average on any given day that's 35 gals. of gas X $2.35 per gal. at the dock = $81.25 not counting the gas use to get out and back. It can easily cost me $100.00 in gas for the day so if I'm taking someone I expect them to chip in. Whether or not you catch fish has nothing to do with it. I know when I HO for some one I'll offer them $50.00 to help with expenses if we troll and $30.00 if were just bottom fishing. Most of the guys including me will only accept 1/2 of what is offered. That being said to HO or have someone HO for you is a great way to meet new people. I'd say that 95% of the people I've met this way have been a joy and look forward to fishing with them again.

Catman.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yea it just depends on the person, I went out toggin at the light tower and then on a wreck 7 miles se of the tower just me and the guy who owned the boat, it was a big boat 32' I think, he said he gets 1mpg, after toggin, we went to sandbridge and trolled around, I did the math and conservativly figured it cost $120 but he would only accept 40 what a guy, he said he was going with or without me so it didnt matter. I think the 30/50 ratio is reasonable. think about what you would pay for a headboat or 1/2 day charter.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Yep, it is expensive. That's why I like to HO once in a while plus I get in more fishing that when I'm operating my own boat.

Catman.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

Well cobia dude check your pm's and we'll chat and i'll see what i can do for ya man by the way I run a 23' formula cuddy walkaround


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

*alright*

i get paid friday so after i do a little hardware buyin il see what i have left and when ill be free


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Boaters are mostly good folk....*

When I was able, I fished 4-5 days a week alone. Pull the boat to the ramp, 98% of the time someone one would offer to hold the lines/boat etc. I'm like, wanna go FISH'N, I'll be in at dark 30. Got Gas, bait, beer, food...no obligations. I can't tell you how many people I took out and put on fish. There were a few ho's, but for the most part when the boat was loaded, and fish divided, green came out of peoples pockets. They know it cost, and a hell of a lot less than a crowded ass head boat. Lots of times these people would put me on their honey holes, however they knew about them, I'd tell 'em to keep their money and exchange phone numbers...some of the best fishermen I ever met! They say what goes around, comes around, but you know never "once" has that happened to me. I help load/unload lots of gooogans, with no appreciation anymore. I no longer have a boat, and I'm sorry, cause this is a pier and surf sight, but I don't see this happening any more. I looked at it this way, your poor, want to fish, I'll let ya go with me, no charge. Your in between and flip me a few bucks, I can tell you did what ya could, the "ho's", didn't know they were driving a $50,000 car till I got back. Point being, didn't matter, some guys/girls loved me, some thought they were using me, didn't matter, they all left with a smile, and a cooler of fish, hey , I was going "anyway". 

This post just makes me want to get you lonely boat owners to share the wealth so to speak, and take a bud (you might not know it till later) fishing when you can. I didn't have internet when I was taking people back with 10 citation Ring perch, or fishing holes at Twin Stakes with a limit of Flatties, I guess if I hung out at the ramps, this would probably happen. 

I know of a couple of people on this site, that all they want is a mate, someone for company, and helping out a bit, maybe buy breakfast...who looses here, nobody. Most of you know, I have some health problems, and have had several offers from this site to go get 'um, one of which, and you know who you are, are you working too much, or is your computer broke, shoot me an e-mail, I'm doing much better, and ready for the big 'uns  

Just a thought guys...you don't need to go to another sight to do this, E-mail one of your buddies off the sight, and make his day...anyone that wouldn't like to do the boat thing, respond to this thread...No, I'm not worried about an over active count here  

I do need to make one retraction to my "
but you know never "once" has that happened to me", I was in Marathon and the guy a few doors down had a 20' Trophy, did a 60 mile trip for lobster, and later did the gulf stream for Bull Dolphin...my job/cost...rig the ballyhoo, we still talk, he's just 1200 miles away  

Ya know, that got that take a kid fishing thing, well take a buddy fishing and make a new friend...if the kid's a pain, they have sharks to cure that problem  

Tight lines to all, and when I get another boat, you can consider a few square feet yours,

Until then....hope ya hook that brown dude, and he makes toast of your reel  

Wes


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

I Would Like To Go On A Boat Trip If Anybody Wants To Take Me Along. Just Let Me Know. Thanks


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Not saying boater fisherman are bad, me, just not one anymore, 'cept on special occassions, that usually happens once or twice a year. Anyhow, been out (of course when gas was cheaper), and not knowing what might be the "appropriate "Captain's" compensation, but have been turned down almost 100% of the time, no matter if I offered $20 or $50. Now, maybe some might have felt "slighted" by the amount, and as a non-boater, I have no idea what to offer, but, I will say, most people who I drive, offer me a bit of gas or bait money (since they drive, they can figure out what gas costs are to git to AI and back, and bait, be it surf, shore pier or boat, we all have an idea).

Generally speaking, with the Jeep, if I didn't offer, then the only thing cheaper for the trip will be the bait, 'cause, I am going anyway. And, sometimes, if I know others will arrive while there, I'll pick up a flat a fresh binker as opposed to a bag or two, because the cost difference is minimal.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## HawgHvn (Jun 4, 2003)

Interesting reading, this thread.

My Bowrider doesn't chew up much gas at'all. Kinda nice to have two people go with - one to pay the $5 ramp fee and one to chip in $5 or so for gas or maybe bait - and help with cleanup after. Maybe we catch fish. Maybe we don't. We do get out on the bay and have a nice day.

I prefer a meet & greet before I go. 8-12 hours on a boat can be a LONG time. Check the link below, and if yer still interested, let me know.

http://www.geocities.com/hawghvnva/052503.html


----------

